# scabby teats



## treeclimber233 (Apr 6, 2013)

I went to milk my doe that has a 6 week old baby.  When I reached under her I thought she had mud on her teats.  Upon closer inspection I saw it was scabs.  When I tried to remove the scabs there are definite sores under the scabs.  There is nothing in the field for her to cut herself on--no briars or wire.  What could it be?  I have noticed lately when her baby nurses she lifts her leg which she also did when I milked her.  Last year she stood normally  to be milked-- square and squats.  I put bag balm on her and left the baby penned up so he could not nurse and remove the balm.  Any ideas??


----------



## Renegade (Apr 6, 2013)

Is this a new goats, have you purchased any new goats, been around other goats, or had anyone who owns goats on your property? Soremouth can be transmitted to udders and will cause scabs.

Donna


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 6, 2013)

Could be a staph infection. Wash with Hibiclens Chlorhexidine Gluconate 4.0% twice daily. Apply Blue Kote Spray afterwards. This has happened to my goats and this is what heals it up.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine goat's was chapped. I put some udder cream that I ordered from Hoeggers Dairy Supply, healed right up.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Apr 6, 2013)

Not a  new goat.  Haven't been around any other goats or had anyone here that has goats.  The buck I have is the newest one and he was borrowed from a friend to breed my does and her herd has no problems.  I milked this doe immediately after kidding for the colostrum and then again 2-3 weeks after she had her baby.  This is something new.  Can I drink the milk after I milk her?  Haven't noticed anyone with sores on their mouths but maybe I need to check closer.  Off to the barn now........


----------



## Renegade (Apr 6, 2013)

If you haven't had any new goats in it could be a staph infection. I agree with cleaning it with chlorhexidine. I'm not a Blue Kote fan. I would use Vetricyn Spray instead. It would be safer for the kid and you wouldn't have to deal with the purple color staining everything. Make sure you use gloves as staph can easily be spread.

Donna


----------



## treeclimber233 (Apr 6, 2013)

How would she get a staph infection?  Can I catch it?


----------



## Renegade (Apr 7, 2013)

Staph is everywhere in the environment and yes you can get it. Where gloves when you clean her udder. After you clean it the first time you might be able to spray it with Vetricyn a few times a day after that for about a week. If you see scabs again rewash with chlorhexadine before spraying with Vetricyn.

Donna


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 7, 2013)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Staph is everywhere in the environment and yes you can get it. Where gloves when you clean her udder. After you clean it the first time you might be able to spray it with Vetricyn a few times a day after that for about a week. If you see scabs again rewash with chlorhexadine before spraying with Vetricyn.
> 
> Donna


Good advice! And good luck with treating it!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have not had time to get to the feed store to get the meds you suggested.  I have been putting bag balm on her teats and keeping the baby off her more and she seems to be healing up.  One teat does not have any scabs and the other one the scabs are much smaller.  Would bag balm cure that?


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 7, 2013)

I would still buy the chlorhexadine wash to get rid of any bad staph bacteria. You can buy Hibiclens at any drug store (CVS, Rite Aid, etc)


----------

